# Need prop rec for 16 Waterman, Tohatsu 50, 4 stroke.



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Happy holidays! Started new motor with PT 3 blade, 10.25, 13 pitch. Blowing out on turns. Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Merry Christmas...

Call Powertech and tell them your issues.. They will suggest a cupped version that will not blow out on turns. Personally, I would stick with a 3 blade on such a light skiff.. You just need some cup to bite on turns..


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

I had the same issue with blowout with my 2000 Whipray powered by a Tohatsu 50 TLDI tiller using a PT REB3 13" pitch. I sent it to Ken at Prop Gods. For under $100 he had the blade tips slightly cupped. I lost no noticeable top end, but now it stays hooked up, always (including when it's jacked up and running skinny). Give Ken a shout out at [email protected] or 941-735-5808. Ken has always satisfied my prop requests and as a result I will always do my prop business with him. FWIW, he strongly recommended against the heavily cupped 4-blader that PT recommended to me due to the loss of fuel efficiency and top end.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks daddy and crushed, Merry Christmas, will be on the horn tomw with PT.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Marcus at Powertech conjured up a SWC3 blade 14 pitch , cupped, that is awesome. Great hole shot, no blowout, top end faster than the TLDI. Good folks there.


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

Excellent outcome!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

How's is the performance with that new 50 tohatsu 4 stroke?

What kind of top end speed are you getting and fuel burn?


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just an fyi: my waterman has a tunnel. With full tank, my 180lbs, my gear, 31.7 knots at 5800. I'm not seeing any real different fuel consumption than the TLDI 50.


----------

